# Soundstream 2x - SS10-R, D200 II, D60 II



## blbrchnk (Jun 3, 2012)

I was thinking about placing two Soundstream SS10-R 10" subwoofers and Soundstream D200 II and D60 II amps on ebay. I have no use for them so I was going to sell them, but I was not sure if these were still desirable by anyone? I know they were pretty nice in their day, but am I wasting my time?


MOD EDIT:
Ebay links below:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/29072344506...LX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649#ht_500wt_1413
http://www.ebay.com/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290723450096#ht_500wt_1413


----------



## burakol (Apr 25, 2008)

link? price? condition? you realize you are posting the in Ebay deals right? without link or some information, your post is irrelevant... not to sound mean or anything... but yeah, they hold their own value... if im not looking into the reference series, i may consider these generation of amps...


----------



## blbrchnk (Jun 3, 2012)

burakol said:


> link? price? condition? you realize you are posting the in Ebay deals right? without link or some information, your post is irrelevant... not to sound mean or anything... but yeah, they hold their own value... if im not looking into the reference series, i may consider these generation of amps...


I do realize this is where I posted it, I am contemplating putting them on ebay, but I wasn't sure of their worth. Is there a better place to put this? Its hard to find much about them out there.

They all seem to be in good condition and working, I am not an audiophile so I cannot really comment much past that I suppose.


----------



## burakol (Apr 25, 2008)

good price comparison will be on ebay... the amps you have are still being sold there... it still has a good value to it as long as it functions... be better if you still have the box and manual, etc...


----------



## blbrchnk (Jun 3, 2012)

burakol said:


> good price comparison will be on ebay... the amps you have are still being sold there... it still has a good value to it as long as it functions... be better if you still have the box and manual, etc...


I know they both function, but I haven't been able to find any links to D200's anywhere, the closest I saw was a D100 on there, but I guess I could extrapolate.


----------



## btolenti (Aug 30, 2010)

I'd be interested in both the D60 and D200, if you're selling. I need both of those to round out my system - already have a D100 for my mids. Just need a D200 for my midbasses and the D60 for my tweeters.


----------



## blbrchnk (Jun 3, 2012)

Honestly, I have no idea what they are worth but I know that they would be a waste in my car as I simply have the logic 7 BMW system and I am just wanting to add a sub since the bass is lacking.

*EDIT* I just saw this on EBAY: link


----------



## btolenti (Aug 30, 2010)

Yeah, that seller is nuts.....not worth even close to that, which is why that has been posted for a long time and numerous times at that price. I've seen D200ii amps sell for $120-140 usually. Yours is really nice, so I would say you're at the top of that range.

Don't see why you couldn't use the D200ii bridged to a nice sub for your BMW.....and just sell the D60....


----------



## blbrchnk (Jun 3, 2012)

I would use the D200, but my sub that I got is a 360W RMS sub and I believe that the D200 only pumps out 200 or so watts right?


----------



## Underground Audio (May 29, 2012)

LMK when you throw those subs on Ebay. They would look great on my O.S. wall of fame! I may even istall 1 or the pair if the price is nice.


----------



## blbrchnk (Jun 3, 2012)

Well I did. I created two separate auctions. One has the Amps here and one has the subs here. Thanks to everyone for the help.


----------



## btolenti (Aug 30, 2010)

The 200 puts out about 240W into 4 ohms when bridged. I would try it with your sub at least to see if it's enough for your tastes.

If you don't feel like even trying it, would you sell it outside of ebay? I would be interested in both....and you wouldn't have to end up paying e-bay seller fees....


----------



## blbrchnk (Jun 3, 2012)

btolenti said:


> The 200 puts out about 240W into 4 ohms when bridged. I would try it with your sub at least to see if it's enough for your tastes.


From what I have read, I feel like I would be wasting that amp on a sub. I have a friend who is going to sell me an Alpine MRP-M500 for cheap which should suit me just fine and put these nice older amps in a good home.


----------

